# Taking the plunge!



## deanharcus (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi it's my first time using this site so hope i am threading in the right place!
Basically myself, partner and 2 young children have made the decision to move to spain.
We do not own a property in the UK and have rented for 5 years so do not have the problem of selling the house, we have a reasonable amount of savings, I work for myself from home (which i could do from spain) and earn a good income imo.
we are basically wondering where is the best place to go for long term rentals. In addition to this we are coming for the weather and would like to be in an english speaking area of the country, this might sound narrow minded and refusal to meet the culture, this is not the case, we are literally moving for the weather, and would feel most comfortable in an english speaking community to start with (we are learning spanish).
In a nutshell how do i go about getting to SPAIN
Thanks in advance i hope it all made sense

Dean


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

deanharcus said:


> Hi it's my first time using this site so hope i am threading in the right place!
> Basically myself, partner and 2 young children have made the decision to move to spain.
> We do not own a property in the UK and have rented for 5 years so do not have the problem of selling the house, we have a reasonable amount of savings, I work for myself from home (which i could do from spain) and earn a good income imo.
> we are basically wondering where is the best place to go for long term rentals. In addition to this we are coming for the weather and would like to be in an english speaking area of the country, this might sound narrow minded and refusal to meet the culture, this is not the case, we are literally moving for the weather, and would feel most comfortable in an english speaking community to start with (we are learning spanish).
> ...


Hi - I just noticed your post, dated four days ago, yet without a response, so far. Could I suggest that you do a little more basic research, yourself, before re-posting, because I think OP's may be discouraged by the vagueness of this first one? I know that I am! The problem is that there are similar posts to yours almost every week and it can be frustrating, despite wishing to help, to have so little info. to go on! So, if you'd like to check, there are several '_stickies'_ here (permanent threads), which you'll find at the top of this forum's list of topics, with quantities of info. on a range of issues pertinent to expats in Spain.

Now, there are countless locations, across Spain, which would fit your description of what you're looking for - that's the good news! So, if you _Google_, in English, any region of Spain, you'l find maps and info. on the cities, towns, villages, coasts, countryside, transport links and living conditions. There'll also be blogs, in areas where expats are found (as you've stated that you'd wish to live in an English speaking community), to give you more of an insight. You could also _'google_' '*long term rentals*' for locations which begin to interest you, to gain an idea of likely costs.

Once you've done that basic research and have more of an idea (albeit perhaps with several 'favourites') of where you think you might wish to be, it will be much more possible for assistance to be given, here, re. pros and cons. After all, within this forum's membership are expats and/or residents with experience, collectively, of many regions, cities, towns, villages -and even urbanisations,so, once you've refined your focus, a bit more, I'm sure you'd be offered informed opinions and advice relevant to your choice - or even choices..!

BTW, I'm not a _Mod _- just speaking from my own perspective - and after having participated in threads devoted to this very subject. 

Wishing you a fascinating exploration, then, online - I spent many long and happy hours doing the same, before I relocated to Spain - and again, when I decided to move from one region to another! The archived threads, here, also contain a wealth of info. on just about every part of this country where those 'English speaking communities' are found! 
.

Good luck with your research - looking forward to your future posts!

Saludos,
GC


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

deanharcus said:


> Hi it's my first time using this site so hope i am threading in the right place!
> Basically myself, partner and 2 young children have made the decision to move to spain.
> We do not own a property in the UK and have rented for 5 years so do not have the problem of selling the house, we have a reasonable amount of savings, I work for myself from home (which i could do from spain) and earn a good income imo.
> we are basically wondering where is the best place to go for long term rentals. In addition to this we are coming for the weather and would like to be in an english speaking area of the country, this might sound narrow minded and refusal to meet the culture, this is not the case, we are literally moving for the weather, and would feel most comfortable in an english speaking community to start with (we are learning spanish).
> ...


:welcome:

somehow this got missed cos you'd posted in the 'pub' - I've moved it to the main part of the forum now 

there are lots of areas all up & down the coast which might fit the bill for you - but just because there are lots of English speakers that doesn't mean you'd like them...

there are lots of English speakers where I live (about 24% of the town) - & lots in Torrevieja - yet if you love one town, chances are you'd hate the other

where have you been in Spain - apart from the language - what did you like/not like?

do you like bustling or peaceful?

so many other things to consider

but as for getting here - if you are sure that your business is easily transportable & that you can continue to do it from here, then all you have to do is decide WHERE - then do it - there is some paperwork needed as far as registering as resident & so on, but as long as you can prove income & healthcare provision that's straightforward - have a look at the _*FAQs & Useful info *_thread above for more info about that & all the basics such as education, renting etc.


----------



## deanharcus (Apr 29, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks very much the replies

I understand the original information requested was extremely vague, and wasn't really sure where to begin. Obviously I will go away now and research thoroughly which areas etc will suit us as a family best, and return with some more specific questions, thanks again for all your help

Dean


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

deanharcus said:


> Thanks very much the replies
> 
> I understand the original information requested was extremely vague, and wasn't really sure where to begin. Obviously I will go away now and research thoroughly which areas etc will suit us as a family best, and return with some more specific questions, thanks again for all your help
> 
> Dean


just tell us where you've been & what you liked or didn't like about it - there are lots of us here spread all over the country - we'll certainly be able to give you more info if you do that


----------



## biffysplace (May 2, 2013)

Good luck with it all, I move over in 2 weeks and have found lots of useful info on this site, does take a bit of trawling but the guys here certainly seem to know their stuff!


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

When you say "I work from home' don't assume that as you have an excellent internet connection in the UK you will have the same in Spain. This also depends on where you settle. Same goes for tax liabilities - Spain is different - it's not the UK with sun.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Your main concern is healthcare, schools and taxes.You can find out about some of these by contacting DWP and HMRC .The other advice, often given is to have at least the equivalent of one years salary to fall back on.There are loads of different experiences and opinions on this forum, but you need to contact experts first!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2013)

My advice? Do your research - it's a big step. And visit many different places before making a decision. We thought we'd be able to research and move within six months but we are still looking and learning. It's a great country, though.


----------

